# PCI Express 2.1 vs 2.0



## shiarua

Dont know what the difference is, but yes, it will be compatible


----------



## Jyr

All PCI-e revisions are backwards compatible.









From Wikipedia:

"PCI Express 2.1 supports a large proportion of the management, support, and troubleshooting systems planned to be fully implemented in PCI Express 3.0. But, the speed is the same as PCI Express 2.0."


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

um what? I've never heard of 2.1...

ed: hmm wiki has one line on it. Nothing major, probably why i've never heard of it. Highly doubt there's motherboard support yet (or ever)...


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jyr* 
All PCI-e revisions are backwards compatible.









this


----------



## sosikwitit

You won't see any performance loss ,Congrats on your new card


----------



## mooch49

i never did either. i just assumed all were 2.0, but then i saw 2.1 next to the item description and was caught off guard.


----------



## Alexander99

hmm the diference is that the pcx 3.0 is near.....


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

cool necro bro


----------



## thedean

did u get your card yet ?? is it working me too gonna buy either 6870 or 6850 2GB .. please tell me which 1 should i buy 6870 or 6850 2g ..
i saw some where 2 gb means specification *2
(speed, data flow, bit rate) *2 ???
please help me to choose 1 of them


----------

